# Back to Dubai with credit card and Laon Defaulter case ?



## casiodxb (Oct 26, 2014)

I want to know how is iris scanning is compared with someone enters UAE.
does all the data of residents is stored in UAE.
which data is compared at airport ? is that data of person who where legally deported and convicted and send back to their home countries?
When is iris scanning taken during the visa process ie work permit visa or residents visa and from whlch year ?
upto what amount does bank do not suit a case for credit cards...?
do UAE government provide online service to check the case if any against any person who is defaulter of credit cards and loan in UAE ?


----------



## casiodxb (Oct 26, 2014)

try to find law firm


----------

